# 2 different problems now fixed



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sounds like you got yourself some teething problems. 

One factory-related and another dealer-related. Good new is they were repaired quickly and at no charge to you. 

Congrats as well on your first new car. You've picked a good one to start things rolling.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Congrats on the diesel and welcome to the forum! I have had a couple weird electrical glitches with mine but nothing that required a dealer visit. They always seemed to correct themselves. The CTD is a great car. I have 95K miles on mine and it's been great!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to Cruzetalk!


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

thanks guys.... was just curious cause for a bit my mind was going, great what kind of can of worms is this thing going to turn into


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think that's the first OnStar related wiring problem we've had and as you have already figured out the fog lights are a dealer install item. The nice thing about having the fog lights installed prior to initial delivery is they are now under the B2B warranty.

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new CTD.


----------



## team486 (Jan 12, 2015)

obermd said:


> I think that's the first OnStar related wiring problem we've had and as you have already figured out the fog lights are a dealer install item. The nice thing about having the fog lights installed prior to initial delivery is they are now under the B2B warranty.
> 
> Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new CTD.


my onstar power quit working and also the hands free volume on the Bluetooth option,but only when I talked no one could hear me but I could hear them. they repaired it and said it was blown fuse? 
now for the past month the am/fm wont work at 1 out of 3 startups,just white noise and no signal,have to restart car to get it to come on.xm and cd work fine the whole time.
now the compass quit working in dash,just reads CAL. 12,000 miles and built july 2014. no other issues other than this electrical.hope its not a sign of things to come.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Come to think of it, MyLink has rebooted for no reason a couple times on me. I didn't think it was a big deal


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

team486 said:


> my onstar power quit working and also the hands free volume on the Bluetooth option,but only when I talked no one could hear me but I could hear them. they repaired it and said it was blown fuse?
> now for the past month the am/fm wont work at 1 out of 3 startups,just white noise and no signal,have to restart car to get it to come on.xm and cd work fine the whole time.
> now the compass quit working in dash,just reads CAL. 12,000 miles and built july 2014. no other issues other than this electrical.hope its not a sign of things to come.


Your radio is having an unrelated issue. The phone bluetooth is in the OnStar module. Have you had your battery ground cable replaced yet?


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

obermd said:


> Your radio is having an unrelated issue. The phone bluetooth is in the OnStar module. Have you had your battery ground cable replaced yet?


Yup. I was going to say the same thing. All these electrical problems sound like a bad negative battery cable. This issue covers both gas AND diesel Cruze. There is special coverage (#14311) for this issue. I have only had one or two electrical hiccups very early on in ownership, so I have not had this work done yet. Next time I'm at the dealership, I'll have it taken care of though. They actually contacted me about it, ordered the cable and called me again to ask when I wanted to have it replaced. I thought that was nice of them.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is the battery cable issue only covered under B2B warranty? That expired for me a long time ago.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

diesel said:


> Is the battery cable issue only covered under B2B warranty? That expired for me a long time ago.


See previous comment for your answer.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The negative battery cable is a warranty extension to 150,000 miles /10 years (I think those are the time and distance limits).


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks. THis could very well explain my quirky electronics. I never made the connection before.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> Thanks. THis could very well explain my quirky electronics. I never made the connection before.


Apparently neither has your negative battery cable.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

diesel said:


> Thanks. THis could very well explain my quirky electronics. I never made the connection before.



Welcome to the Mr. Obvious show.

You have to be a Bob & Tom Show listener to get that one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5XZMC1M9o04


----------



## Gman (Nov 8, 2014)

obermd said:


> Apparently neither has your negative battery cable.


*Groan lol


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Apparently neither has your negative battery cable.


You're a lifesaver Ober!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Jim,

Sometimes people get so frustrated with life you just need a little, however little, humor to get through the day.

Mike.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

obermd said:


> Jim,
> 
> Sometimes people get so frustrated with life you just need a little, however little, humor to get through the day.
> 
> Mike.


Amen.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jim frye said:


> welcome to the mr. Obvious show.
> 
> You have to be a bob & tom show listener to get that one.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xzmc1m9o04


rotflmao


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> rotflmao


Good to do that at least once a day.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL - Now I know there was a raccoon under my hood!


----------



## team486 (Jan 12, 2015)

obermd said:


> Your radio is having an unrelated issue. The phone bluetooth is in the OnStar module. Have you had your battery ground cable replaced yet?


no not to my knowledge,they said they replaced a fuse.that has been my only visit to the dealer as they did the first service at the same time they fixed the onstar.


----------

